# Who Is Getting Tattooed For The Tattoo-a-thon Tomorrow?



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

Quick show of hands folks.... who is supporting the Tattoo-a-thon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

I would love to but you are to far away.  I don't trust just any one with a needle


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I would love to but you are to far away.  I don't trust just any one with a needle


surely there is someone around there that can pull off a decent tattoo?


----------



## annemarievdh (5/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> surely there is someone around there that can pull off a decent tattoo?



I'm sure, but the shops I've seen around here looks rely dodgy. They scare me. The only one I can go to charges above my pay rate and its in the elite neighborhood.


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Didn't even know there is a tattoo-a-thon


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Didn't even know there is a tattoo-a-thon


erm.... all the posters and pamphlets lying around my shop didn't give you a hint?


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> erm.... all the posters and pamphlets lying around my shop didn't give you a hint?


My mind was in vape mode

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

What happens at a Tatoo-a-thon ? Never heard of such a thing before.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

I wish!!!! I really want a third one  just dont know what I want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/6/14)

thinking about getting my third too


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

soonkia said:


> What happens at a Tatoo-a-thon ? Never heard of such a thing before.



Googled

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Thanks @DieKriek - think it would be better for the children and less painful for me if I just do a donation to Cansa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

@soonkia the tattoo a thon is raising funds for CHOC http://choc.org.za/, CANSA is a separate organization.


----------



## Necris (5/6/14)

Unfortunatley,it seems Rustenburg isnt listed,certainly not the shop i use(eyecandytat2)
will make a donation in pennance for my ignorance


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

There's always next year


----------



## Necris (5/6/14)

Lol...my artist and I have a 5 year plan 
Full Left calf Phoenix next up


----------



## Bumblebabe (6/6/14)

What a kickass day it was!!
The buzz and the lekker vibe in the shop ROCKED

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/14)

Here's a short story by The Citizen about the event....

http://citizen.co.za/191694/getting-inked-charity/


----------

